# Grandma's old fashioned chocolate cake



## squirrel (May 12, 2010)

I just love making this cake. It reminds me of my granny. The "frosting" is a boiled sauce made with evap milk, sugar, butter and cocoa. Mmmmm......and with a glass of ice cold milk too, great time a day!


----------



## bassman (May 12, 2010)

Well now, I just gained 10 pounds!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  How about a recipe?


----------



## caveman (May 13, 2010)

Ribs & Dessert.  I hope your significant other is pleased.


----------



## duck killer 1 (May 13, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! that looks good!


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

You shouldn't temp us with pics like that unless you're hooking us up with a recipe.


----------



## mythmaster (May 13, 2010)

I'm so mad at you right now!  I just had to make up a batch of instant brownies after looking at that picture.  Luckily there's some milk in the fridge or I would REALLY BE UPSET WITH YOU!


----------



## treegje (May 13, 2010)

Yummy Yummy Yummy Yummy looking'excellent job


----------

